# last smoke



## homeruk (Apr 16, 2017)

yup its true tonight was maybe my last smoke on the wsm. :grilling_smilie:

So heres a pic of the wings before they got dunked in buffalo sauce













IMAG0072.jpg



__ homeruk
__ Apr 16, 2017






Also guess its known to most but i tried spraying the grate with one of those low cal sunflower oils and only 1 wing stuck slightly :sausage: Makes the world of difference


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 17, 2017)

Good looking wings! 

What smoker are you moving onto?

The non stick mats are also good to use.


----------



## homeruk (Apr 17, 2017)

It's a new style or at least first one I've seen of a kamado ceramic 21 inch grate but has a taller body to incorporate a pizza hatch\door which from looking at i cant see any disadvantage other than making sure it's pretty air tight, it does have high temp seals on it so hoping it will be ok 
I am a bit of a pizza nerd and do cook them once of twice a week and with the wsm eating fuel like an old jag all it took was 2 days constant moaning to the other half about charcoal Costs to eventually get the green light :biggrin::biggrin:..... Broke the price to her after ordering :yahoo:
Will post up some pics when it arrives


----------

